# My first Workbench



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

Being still new to the world of woodworking, the last couple of things I've built have had me basically working on the floor of the deck or my outbuilding. I thought about building some sawhorses (which I still plan to do), but decided instead to first build myself a good sturdy workbench so I could get up off of the floor. :lol:

I liked the looks of Matthias Wandel's workbench and I decided to go that route. I really like his stuff and was really pleased with how the workbench turned out. I ended up using 1/2" dowels where he used 3/4" dowels ('cause I couldn't find 3/4" dowels), but everything else is straight from his plans. 

I bought a solid core door (1 3/8" x 80" x 32") from a local salvage place for $25 and that made for a nice top. After these pics were taken, I put five thin coats of Polyurethane on the top, sanding with 220 grit between coats. The poly was clear, but gave the top an attractive amber look and really brought out the look of the grain. Turned out nice. 

Now I can work on my next project without an aching back and sore knees. 

Burke


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A good workbench makes for a good foundation in any woodshop. Nice job Burke. It should serve you and your back well for quite a while.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Burke, I like the design but I would add a shelf on the bottom to add rigidity. I saw a plan where drawer glides were mounted top and bottom on sliding box shelves. This gives you tons of storage that is easy to access since the shelves slide out. It's a nice way to organize your hardware and have it close at hand. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. My primary reason of leaving the underneath open at the moment is just because I was thinking about building these drawers underneath it at a later date. But if for some reason I change my mind, I will indeed build some sort of attached shelf for rigidity. Thanks for the tip!

Burke


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good, should serve you well for years to come.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice bench Burke


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice. Those draws would certainly spiff it up nicely.


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Here's a picture taken after the polyurethane was applied...

Burke


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd make a tie all the way around at the base now..figure it wherever you think your eventual drawers will rest..you need to keep this from racking...great workbench


----------



## redryder (Oct 5, 2011)

I like a nice big assembly table like this. Some of the other comments may be true.......


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the bench you picked out to build. Great idea of using a door and the drawers will be a huge benefit for storage and organization. I can almost see your out building being wired now..... and then insulated........... and all those tools being added...... ahh yes Christmas right around the corner


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job, if You want to make it stable maybe add a 2x4 to table legs and attatch to the studs,then screw legs to floor it will not move then... I also put poly on my tables gives a good finish plus help in cleaning up sawdust ...I still like the old doors idea $25.00 is way cheaper than buying MDF or anything else for a flat table top


----------

